# Using laser for marking electrical boxes



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Me smart! 
Guys I had a theory on cutting holes in the right spot when your drywalling a shop . 
I do have a magnetic system that works , but I’m wondering why I never thought of using my tile laser to mark the spot where to cut .
I’m going to use 3/4” plywood on two of my walls , and I’d prefer not to make a mistake when cutting out the outlets .

What I’d like to try is what you see in the first pic . The laser level sits on its tripod and you set it up till it indicates the horizontal and vertical positions of the outlet . 
I’ll hold the plywood in position and then air nail a jig for my router to follow . 
I used my magnetic system on mdf in my gym , and I got super accurate holes with my router .

It may be a slower process , but it’s not by the hour . Btw I’m familiar with the lipstick and carbon paper route


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Here’s an idea - measure how high the outlets are mounted, write it down then make markings on the floor to position the studs. Voila, no need for lasers and/or magnets ! And if it’s plywood, patching it up is ez pz anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

qulevrius said:


> Here’s an idea - measure how high the outlets are mounted, write it down then make markings on the floor to position the studs. Voila, no need for lasers and/or magnets ! And if it’s plywood, patching it up is ez pz anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But that is not Hi-Tech enough. Cut them out with a router? Oh I almost forgot this is the router forum.
Herb


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> But that is not Hi-Tech enough. Cut them out with a router? Oh I almost forgot this is the router forum.
> Herb



CNC that **** !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

qulevrius said:


> Here’s an idea - measure how high the outlets are mounted, write it down then make markings on the floor to position the studs. Voila, no need for lasers and/or magnets ! And if it’s plywood, patching it up is ez pz anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’ll never get it close to within a rickameter that way . FYI , a Rickameter is one bizzilionth of a meter 





qulevrius said:


> CNC that **** !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be ideal . Take a 3D scan of the wall first , then transfer it to the cnc for cutting


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> You’ll never get it close to within a rickameter that way . FYI , a Rickameter is one bizzilionth of a meter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you better send back the CNC you got before you open the box and get a 12'X12' one.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

3/ 4" plywood?! You just won the lottery? You're still in 'insulation avoidance mode'. 
Another Summer almost gone by by and no progress...
For the umpteenth time, you can't do _anything _until that garage/shop is M.T.
The laser is perfect for leveling the boxes...or measure DOWN from the ceiling. The floor has a slope built in. (1/8" perft. +/- )


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> 3/ 4" plywood?! You just won the lottery? You're still in 'insulation avoidance mode'.
> Another Summer almost gone by by and no progress...
> For the umpteenth time, you can't do _anything _until that garage/shop is M.T.
> The laser is perfect for leveling the boxes...or measure DOWN from the ceiling. The floor has a slope built in. (1/8" perft. +/- )


It’s been so hot it’s impossible to work in there , +35 . Been mostly working on my beer gut


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> It’s been so hot it’s impossible to work in there , +35 . Been mostly working on my beer gut


37 or 38 outside and 24 inside in late afternoon. Morning starts out at 18 or 19. I go in my shop to get away from the heat. "Just sayin" Rick. I keep the doors shut to slow the heating process.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rick, you are going to do the insulating first, right? Before you put up the ply, right? Putting up the ply without insulation is a complete waste of time and effort. And don't forget to up up a layer of radiant barrier beneath the insulation, it will help and boost the R value by 4 points without adding much thickness.

I take it that the laser is on a tripod for something solid so it won't move. Working on the insulation will help with the weight if you don't do the un beer able at the same time, and come winter, you'll work off calories in the shop.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rickameter LOL I love it Rick !


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> 3/ 4" plywood?! You just won the lottery? You're still in 'insulation avoidance mode'.
> Another Summer almost gone by by and no progress...
> For the umpteenth time, you can't do _anything _until that garage/shop is M.T.
> The laser is perfect for leveling the boxes...or measure DOWN from the ceiling. The floor has a slope built in. (1/8" perft. +/- )


Dan ,we have the technology . 00:40


----------

